# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  عزمت على قراءة فتح الباري .. ثم رأيت أنه طويل .. فهل هناك كتاب مختصر تنصحون به?

## النايب الطالب

عزمت على قراءة فتح الباري .. ثم رأيت أنه طويل .. فهل هناك كتاب مختصر تنصحون به .
ثم هل ترون أن أخصص في كل فن كتاب أقرأ فيه كالتفسير والفقه ..
فأرجوا تحديد الكتب وفقكم الله بسرعة قبل أن تفير الهمة .
سددكم الله ،،

----------


## سعود النجدي

السلام عليكم .
هل درست عمدة الأحكام وبلوغ المرام ؟

----------


## النايب الطالب

لا ..
وأحسن الله إليك

----------


## من صاحب النقب

بلغني أن الشيخ خالد الهويسين سئل ماذا نقرأ في النفسير و الحديث و التوحيد و الفقه و الرجال فأجاب 

أولا كتب التفسير: 
تفسير ابن جرير -  تفسير ابن أبي حاتم - تفسير عبد بن حميد - تفسير البغوي - تفسير ابن كثير -  زاد المسير لابن الجوزي - أحكام القرآن للقرطبي على حذر منه - فتح القدير للشوكاني - أضواء البيان للشنقيطي - تفسير ابن تيمية  وهو كتاب مجموع -  المفردات للراغب الأصفهاني
ثانيا كتب الحديث:
صحيح البخاري  - صحيح مسلم - مسند الإمام أحمد ( تعليق أحمد شاكر) - سنن النسائي بحاشية السيوطي والسندي - المنتقى لابن الجارود - سنن أبي داود وشرحه  (بذل المجهود- عون المعبود) - سنن الترمذي وشرحه ( تحفة الأحوذي - عارضة الأحوذي) - سنن ابن ماجه بحاشية السندي والسيوطي - سنن البيهقي ( الكبرى والصغرى) - مصنف ابن أبي شيبة - مصنف عبدالرزاق الصنعاني - صحيح ابن خزيمة - صحيح ابن حبان -  سنن الدارمي  - مسند عبد بن حميد ويسمى المنتخب - مسند ابن أبي شيبة - مسند عبدالله بن الزبير الحميدي - مستدرك الحاكم  - سنن الدارقطني - مسند البزار - بلوغ المرام لابن حجر - اللؤلؤ والمرجان - الجمع بين الصحيحين - عمدة الأحكام الكبرى والصغرى - جزء الغطريف للحافظ  القطريف - معاجم الطبراني ( الكبير - الأوسط - الصغير )
ثالثا: كتب العقيدة : 
العقيدة الواسطية -  العقيدة الحموية  - العقيدة التدمرية  - العقيدة السفارينية  حاشية بن قاسم - التحفة المهدية شرح التدمرية - شرح الطحاوية لابن أبي العز - الروضة الندية شرح العقيدة الواسطية -  الكواشف الجلية شرح العقيدة الواسطية - أصول السنة للإمام أحمد - عقيدة أبي الحسن الأشعري - عقيدة أهل الحديث للحافظ الصابوني -  لمعة الاعتقاد لابن قدامة المقدسي  - شرح السنة للبربهاري
ومما يبحث في توحيد الألوهية كتب منها /  كتاب التوحيد ومن شروحه  ( تيسير العزيز الحميد  فتح المجيد  قرة عيون الموحدين  الدر النضيد  حاشية كتاب التوحيد  إبطال التنديد  القول السديد لبيان مقاصد التوحيد (
رابعا: كتب الفقه:
الروض المربع شرح زاد المستقنع  ( حاشية ابن قاسم - حاشية العنقري )  - المغني لابن قدامه - الكافي لابن قدامة - التنبيه في فقه الشافعية - آداب المشي إلى الصلاة -  الدرر البهية للشوكاني - كشاف القناع للبهوتي - المحلى لابن حزم على حذر -  المحرر للمجد بن تيمية  -  متن أبي شجاع في فقه الشافعية - المبسوط في فقه الحنفية للسرخسي
خامسا: كتب عامه:
 زاد المعاد  - الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح  - شرح منظومة الآداب للسفا ريني -  صيانة صحيح مسلم لابن الصلاح  أسباب ورود الحديث الشريف  - معجم البلدان  - الحطه في شرح الصحاح الستة لصديق حسن خان -  نظم الفرائد لما في حديث ذي اليدين من الفوائد لصلاح الدين العلائي -  البيان في أقسام القرآن لابن القيم  - مدارج السالكين لابن القيم  - مفتاح دار السعادة  -  الجواب الكافي  - صيغ الحمد لابن القيم -  رسالة ابن القيم إلى بعض إخوانه -  الرسالة التبوكية لابن القيم  - جلاء الافهام لابن القيم  - حادي الأرواح الى بلاد الأفراح لابن القيم  - القاموس المحيط   للفيروز أبادي - المعجم الوسيط  - اصلاح خطأ المحدثين للخطابي  - كتاب الجامع للقيرواني المالكي
سادسا: كتب رجال الحديث:
 الكمال في أسماء الرجال للمقدسي - تهذيب الكمال للحافظ للمزي - تهذيب التهذيب لابن حجر - تقريب التهذيب لابن حجر - سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي - تذكرة الحفاظ للذهبي - الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد-  الضعفاء والمتروكون       للدار قطني - التجريد لأسماء الرجال لابن حزم  - طبقات الحفاظ للسيوطي - طبقات علماء الحديث لابن عبدالهادي       الثقات للعجلي - المغني في الضعفاء للذهبي -  الضعفاء للبخاري - كتاب المجروحين لابن حبان - الثقات لابن حبان  من تكلم فيه وقد وثق للذهبي -  أسامي شيوخ الإمام البخاري لابن مندة -  معجم شيوخ الإمام أحمد ( صبري ) من عاش ثمانين بعد شيخه للذهبي - مشاهير علماء الأمصار لابن حبان - حلية الأولياء لأبي نُعيم - صفة الصفوة لابن الجوزي - ميزان الاعتدال للذهبي

----------


## النايب الطالب

كتب الله أجركم ورفع قدركم مشايخنا الكرام

----------


## أبو جهاد

تفضل هنا :

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13722

 وخذ لفة من هنا :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=20598
 وفقك الله وزادك علما

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

أعزك الله بالعلم

إذا كنت في بداية الطلب فعليك أولا أن تقرأ عن هذا العلم وآدابه (حلية طالب العلم لبكر أبو زيد) مثلا
ثم تتدرج في الطلب
فتقدم بعض العلوم على بعض وبعض الكتب على بعض
فتبدأ بعلم العقيدة فتحفظ فيها متن الأصول الثلاثة ثم القواعد الأربع ثم كتاب التوحيد وكلها لابن عبد الوهاب وتقرأ شروح هذه المتون كشرح العثيمين عليها ثم تحفظ الواسطية ثم الطحاوية وتقرأ شرحا لكل منهما كشرح العثيمين على الواسطية شرح آل الشيخ على الطجاوية مثلا
ثم تقرأ ما تشاء في علم العقيدة وكل هذا باستشارة ومتابعة شيخ لك 
وقبل ذلك إن لم تكن كبيرا في السن فقدم حفظ القرآن وإلا فاجمع بينهما
وفي التفسير تحفظ صحيفة علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس وتقرأ في أحد التفاسير الميسرة ثم تنطلق فتقرأ تفسير السعدي وابن كثير ولك أن تحفظ نفسير عبد الرزاق 
وفي علوم القرآن تحفظ منظومة الزمزمي وتقرأ شرحا عليها
وفي التجويد تحفظتحفة الأطفال ثم الجزرية وتقرأ على من يصحح لك التلاوة
وفي الحديث تحفظ الأربعين ثم العمدة ثم البلوغ ثم الطتب الستة وتبدأ بالبخاري
وفي علومه تبدأ بالنخبة لابن حجر ثم الموقظة للذهبي ...
وفي الفقه تحفظ متنا على أحد المذاهب الأربعة ، منهاج النووي الشافعي أو مختصر خليل المالكي أو كنز النسفي الحنفي أو زاد الحجاوي الحنبلي
وفي أصوله تبدأ بالورقات للجويني أو نظمها للعمريطي ثم جمع الجوامع لابن السبكي
وفي النحو تبدأ بالآجرومية ثم الملحة للحريري ثم الألفية 

وهناك علوم أخرى 
وهناك طرق أخرى في الطلب غير ما ذكر والكل موصل للمطلوب

----------


## ابو عبد الحكم

السلام عليكم 
لماذا ياشيخ امجد تشترط الحفظ في كل العلوم ؟؟
بارك الله فيك وزادك علما

----------


## النايب الطالب

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلنا وإياكم من المتعاونين على البر والتقوى

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم
العلم حفظ وفهم لابد من الاثنين فهما كالجناحين للطائر
ومرادي حفظ المتون لا الشروح
فإذا لم يستطع الطالب أن يحفظ المتن لكبر سنه وضعف حافظته فليكرره اكثر من مرة حتى يستظهر ما فيه بحيث إذا سئل عن مسألة فيه تذكر موطنها وكلام الماتن فيها وإن لم يتذكر لفظ الماتن كالحافظ
هذا ما ما رأيت أهل العلم يقررونه والله أعلم

----------


## سيف المعالى

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## الورقات

أخي الكريم بارك  الله فيك
لابد من الدرج في العلم وقد قيل " من رام العلم جمله ذهب عنه جمله " ، 
فتح الباري يأتي في المرحلة الاخيرة ، فهو للمنتهين ، فلابد من التدرج ، وقد قسم العلماء طلاب العلم إلى ثلاث مستويات : مبتدأين ومتوسطين ومنتهين ،
فإن كان الكلام على الحديث( من حيث متون الأحاديث، أي لا المصطلح ) فأول ما يبدأ به طالب العلم هو:
1- الأربعين النووية مع تتمتها لابن رجب ، فيحفظها ويقرأ شروحها ، ومن أحسنها وأجمعها جامع العلوم والحكم ولكن اجعله بعد قرائتك لشروح آخرى قبله ، كالشرح المنسوب لابن دقيق العيد ( وفي النسبة إليه شك ) ، وشرح النووي ، وشرح الشيخ العباد وشرح الشيخ فيصل ال مبارك وبن عثيمين رحمهم الله ، وغير هذا من الشروح كثير .

2- ثم بعده يأتي عمدة الأحكام للمقدسي ، فاحفظ ما استطعت منه ، واقرأ شروحه ، والتي من أحسنها وأخصرها شرح الشيخ البسام رحمه الله .
3- ثم بعده يأتي بلوغ المرام وشروحه كثير معروفه 
4- ثم بعد بعد ذلك إن اردت ، ترتقي للكتب المسنده ، أمهات الحديث ، كالصحيحين والسنن ، فعند ذلك اذا اردت قراءة فتح الباري فاقرأه ، واختصره لنفسك ، فالاختصار من انفع وسائل التحصيل ، لا سيما للكتب المطوله .

وهذا الترتيب ليس مني وإنما سمعته من المشايخ .

وعليك بسماع محاضرات الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير والشيخ صالح ال الشيخ في العلم وطلبه،
اسمع للشيخ عبدالكريم كل ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع ، :
مفتاح الطلب ، المنهجية في قراءة الكتب ، وسلسلة كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته ، وسلسلة شرح ميمية الحكمي رحمه الله ، اشكالات الشباب، وصايا للشباب ، معالم في طريق الطلب ،وصايا لطلاب العلم ، وغيرها 
وهذه صفحته http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...scholar_id=423
وانظر محاضراته في البث الاسلامي ففيه اكثر مما يوجد في طريق الاسلامي

وأما محاضرات الشيخ صالح فهي كثيرة جدا ، انظرها في صفحته 
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...&scholar_id=65

وفقك الله

----------


## الورقات

وبالنسبة لما ذكره الأخ الكريم أمجد بارك الله فيه ورفع قدره
من حفظ تحفة الأطفال ثم الجزرية ، فالأفضل الاقتصار على واحده منهما، إلا أن تكون شنقيطياً ( ابتسامه )

فقد سمعت الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله ينصح بعدم حفظ نظمين في علم واحد لأنه إذا أراد الاستشهاد دخل بعضهم على بعض ، وقال إن هذا مجرب ، وذكر كلاما تجده  ان شاءالله في المحاضرات التي أشرت إليها ، وقد سمعته يذكر ذلك أكثر من مره .

----------


## خالد المرسى

ومع منهج الاخوة  عليك أيضا أن تتصفح انتاج العلماء بأنواعه فى النت وتتصفح المجلات الدورية فستجد ما لاتجده فى المنهج العلمى  وستجد أشياء لم تكن تعرف أنك تحتاجها الا بعد ما رأيتها 
يعنى مثلا ستجد  احدى عشر مقالا للشيخ ابراهيم العسعس فى فقه الصداقة وستجد كتاب كيف تحفظ معلوماتك وأخر كيف يستفيد الناس من قراءتك للشيخ حسن العبد العالى وكتب القراءة المثمرة لعبد الكريم بكار وكتاب أضواء على ثقافة المسلم المعاصر وكتاب المخاطر التى تواجه الشباب المسلم كلاهما لمصطفى حلمى فكل هذا لن تجده فى المنهج العلمى  لك من كتب التراث وغير ذلك  مما يساعدك فى بلورة فكرك على هدى الوحيين

----------


## أبو صخر الغامدي

أخي النايب الطالب

أقرأ كتاب الشيخ ذياب الغامدي (المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي)

فقد أجاب عن أسألتك جوابا شافيا كافيا فعليك به

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

بارك الله في الاخوة على نصائحهم القيمة.

بما أنك أخي ذكرت كتاب فتح الباري، فإنك قد لجأت إلى كتاب حديث. 

كتاب جامع العلوم والحكم للشيخ ابن رجب الحنبلي ـ رحمه الله ـ كتاب رائع. فهو يساعدك على تصور المسائل وهذا مهم. ضف إلى كون الكتاب يجمع أحاديث تتكلم في أبواب ومسائل شتى. 

أما في الفقه، فإن أردت التفقه على مذهب مالك فعليك بمنظومة ابن عاشر فنظمه سهل. 

وفي التفسير عندك تفسير الجلالين، كان ينصح به ابن عثيمين مع التنبيه إلى أن المؤلفين أشعريين.
أو خذ تفسير " زبدة التفسير " للشيخ د. محمد سليمان الأشقر وهو زبدة تفسير الفتح القدير للشيخ الشوكاني.

وفي علم أصول الفقه عند متن الورقات.

وفي علم مصطلح الحديث عندك المنظومة البيقونية.

وفي العقيدة عندك " لمعة الإعتقاد " للإمام ابن قدامة المقدسي مع شرح الشيخ ابن عثيمين له أو كتاب " القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد " للشيخ ابن عثيمين أيضا. كذلك عندك كتاب " أعلام السنة المنشورة لاعتقاد الطائفة الناجية المنصورة " للشيخ حافظ الحكمي. وهو عبارة عن سؤال وجواب. وكتب الشيخ ابن عثيمين ينصح بها عموما، فالرجل رحمه الله كان عنده أسلوب رائع في التدريس والتفهيم.

وبالله التوفيق لما يحبه ويرضاه ،،

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

مع ان الموضوع قديم؛ لكن لا بأس من الاتفادة .
خذ نصيحة من مشفق وأخ لك معوان : 
دع التذبذب في القراءة، واقرأ على منهج مناسب لطالب علم مبتدئ، فلربما ضاعت عليك سنون؛ وأنت بين كتاب وهذا ثم تجد أن لا شيء معك .. وهذا كله لانعدام المنهج المناسب للفئة .
وهناك منهج جميل وميسر لطالب العلم، كتبه أحد الإخوة، ونسقته في ملف وورد، تجده في المرفقات .

----------


## خالد المرسى

ولشيخنا عبد العظيم بدوى مختصر لفتح البارى سيصدر قريبا ان شاء الله 
وله صوتيات لشرح الكتاب كله وحذف من القراءة مالايلزم الطالب ولكن للأسف أعلبها فُقد

----------


## خالد المرسى

ولشيخنا عبد العظيم بدوى مختصر لفتح البارى سيصدر قريبا ان شاء الله 
وله صوتيات لشرح الكتاب كله وحذف من القراءة مالايلزم الطالب ولكن للأسف أعلبها فُقد

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أيها الأخ الكريم ألزم نفسكم علماء سلفك اللذين كانت صدورهم أوعية لعلومهم امتثالا لما في كتاب ربهم فأنصحك بالعمدة لابن قدامة قراءة وحفظا إن استطعت ولا تقرا له شرحا ثم بعده المقنع لابن قدامة نفسه ، ثم الكافي ، ثم المغني كمراحل متتابعة ، وبالبتوازي حفظ أوقراءة حتى الحفظ لكتاب منتقى الأخبار و لا تقرأ شرحه نيل الأوطار حتى تكون قد أكملت قراءته كاملا أو حفظه وكذلك قراءة العمدة والمقنع والكافي لابن قدامة ، وأنصح بحفظ المقنع وفي المرحة حلة الأخيرة نيل الأوطار بالتوازي مع المغني ، وللحديث بقية ..............................  ........... ولاتنشغل بغير العقيدة الطحاوية

----------


## بدرالسعد

قال الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي
المنهج في طلب الحديث ان يبدأ كتب الاحكام عمدة الاحكام ثم بلوغ المرام ثم مختصر البخاري او مسلم

اما شرح مختصر فيوجد: اتحاف القارئ بمختصر فتح الباري خمس مجلدات
وقال الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير: المنهج في قراءة شروح الحديث ان يقرأ شرحا لعمدة الاحكام
ثم شرح مسلم ثم شرح البخاري فتح الباري أهـ

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

كتاب صدر حديثا يسمى بـ ( عون الباري ) للمحدث صديق حسن خان ، طبعة قطرية .
خرج في عشر مجلدات ، لكنَّ مسائله ملخصة من كلام ابن حجر والقسطلاني وثالث -نسيته-
وحجم المجلد لا أظن أنه يزيد على -300- صفحة .

والله يرعاك .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> كتاب صدر حديثا يسمى بـ ( عون الباري ) للمحدث صديق حسن خان ، طبعة قطرية .


رأيت للكتاب طبعة قديمة جدا.
يمكن أن تقول أعيد تحقيقه أو طبعه أو نحوًا من ذلك ؛ لئلا يفهم من كلامك غير ما تقصد فيتوهم أنه طبع لأول مرة.

----------


## أبوأسيد السندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـم
شيخنـا الشيـخ عبدالكريم الخضيـر, لـه مقوله لطلبة العلم : انت مستخسر سنتين على صحيح البخـاري.
فتح البــاري يبيله سنتين لتقرأه ويرسخ في ذهنك مع التكـرار..
وارجـع لشريـط المنهجية في قراءة الكتب, للشيـخ عبدالكريـم الخضيــــر
ان شاء الله تحصل كل ما تتمناه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـاته

----------

